# salt fork



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

just wondering if salt fork is fishable thios week
thanks 
gobie


----------



## sageye (Feb 23, 2011)

was fishable last week 

should be wide open by now


----------



## Procraft (Apr 8, 2006)

Salt fork is all open water, level is full, ramps good.


----------



## LARGEMOUTH ALL DAY (Oct 28, 2009)

Planning on hitting it this weekend, any info on how froze up it is?


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

look at the previous post..lol.. who u goin with?


----------



## LARGEMOUTH ALL DAY (Oct 28, 2009)

fish*FEAR*me said:


> look at the previous post..lol.. who u goin with?


sorry thought that post was from march first not the ninth. and im going with you, duhh. you should know that. lol


----------



## LARGEMOUTH ALL DAY (Oct 28, 2009)

anyone know what the water level is like since we got rain and snow will be melting off, are the ramps still usable?


----------

